# good bodyshop around belfast.



## AndyNI (Jun 2, 2009)

Can anyone recommend me a good bodyshop in around Belfast, carryduff or ards areas? I need a front wing repaired which is dented and has paint damage. cheers


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

AndyNI said:


> Can anyone recommend me a good bodyshop in around Belfast, carryduff or ards areas? I need a front wing repaired which is dented and has paint damage. cheers


In Ards, either Andrew Breadon (Autobody) on the North Road, or Bodycraft on the Donaghadee Road :thumb:


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Wouldn't go near Autobody personally, called in once to get a quote for work and he (Andy) had one of the worst attitudes I've ever encountered from a business owner. If I were you id go down the Peninsula and speak to John Johnston in Portaferry, he's one of the best around and paints show cars on a regular basis.


----------



## Stewerty (Jan 11, 2010)

Terry Henry at KRCR has done all my paint work on my Audi. I wouldn't go anywhere else now.


----------



## AndyNI (Jun 2, 2009)

Goin to get it fixed at auto body, hopefully all goes well.


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Good choice, I've never had any issues either with Andrew or the quality of his work :thumb:


----------



## AndyNI (Jun 2, 2009)

I Never spoke to Andrew,i spoke to Dave I think it was. Seemed a decent character.


----------



## AndyNI (Jun 2, 2009)

Got the work done at auto body. They done a good job. Thanks for recommending them.


----------

